Ask HN: How do you harden your Bastion hosts? - unixhero
======
chmielewski
Because I don’t know the operating systems involved or your use case, I’d say:
1\. Best practices 2\. Constant review

This question is far too vague even if I had one weird trick to share.

~~~
unixhero
Linux. I will take broad. I don't agree that my question is vague.

